
The Dutch Solution for Safer Sidewalks: Continuous Sidewalks - oftenwrong
https://youtube.com/watch?v=9OfBpQgLXUc
======
mgav
Great idea that would be amplified by having the entire surface yellow, orange
or some other color that is different from standard sidewalks and roadways, so
both pedestrians and vehicle drivers are aware they are in a "crossing zone."

